

Psychopaths have faulty brain connections (can lifecasting help?) - amichail
http://www.reuters.com/article/scienceNews/idUSTRE5764NI20090807

======
pmichaud
Coincidentally, I've been researching sociopaths (and by extension,
psychopaths to some degree). I've found that most have no interest in
"treatment." They view their way of thinking as an asset that allows them to
be clear-headed and rational, and to get what they want out of life without
all those pesky things like "conscience" getting in the way of success.

So this brings up an interesting conundrum: clearly, it's to society's
advantage to "cure" these people because they pose a threat to the fragile
stability of social life by violating norms (and laws!) that neuro-typical
people adhere to. However, normally medical treatment is left entirely in the
hands of the person. Who wins in this case?

------
amichail
What would you do with people that have these faulty brain connections but
have not committed a crime? Put them in jail?

Could technology help? In particular, lifecasting?

